

Radioshack may file for bankruptcy as sales continue freefall - jonathansizz
http://www.theguardian.com/business/2014/sep/11/radioshack-file-bankruptcy-sales-fall-rivals-debt

======
owsla
I'm surprised this didn't happen a decade ago.

